# Big Al



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

What are his stats gonna be this year? I say barring injuries, he has a chance to get near 20 and 10 and a few blocks and maybe make the wc all star team since the west lost KG and Ray Allen + Rashard Lewis. Barring injuries, I think Al will be the 2nd t wolve to have his number retired after KG. 
He has that kind of potential. He can pass out of double teams so getting open guys looks shouldn't be a problem. If McHale doesn't **** things up, your team can build a nice core out west. Jefferson, Gomes and Brewer is a good big 3 to start rebuilding with anyhow. Gerald Green I don't have much hope for tho. Key to this trade is Al Jefferson. If he gets hurt a lot, the trade is clearly a winner for Boston. GO CELTICS!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think he and Foye will carry most of the scoring load, hes very consistant i can see something like 21ppg 11rpg.
As primarily a post player its going to be something we havnt seen in minny yet, i think an all-star birth is still a few years away, the west still has Duncan/Dirk/Melo/Boozer/Tmac(if he counts as a forward)/Marion/Gasol and maybe even Durant in contention for the forward spots.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HSxyWvlHZn4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HSxyWvlHZn4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
Some of his post moves are so good for a guy his age, check the step/spins he uses against Okafor and Curry.. cant wait to see it.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Durant didn't even make team usa. Hes a long ways off from making any as team. 
Al's chances may not be good to make it unless hes a center.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

God he is good.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> Durant didn't even make team usa. Hes a long ways off from making any as team.
> Al's chances may not be good to make it unless hes a center.


Who cares about Team USA, they have plenty of superstars like LeBron and Kobe. The important thing is to have Al healthy and energized ready for his challenging part in his career, that would be taking reins along with Randy Foye and start building that team from the ground up.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Good luck with Kevin McHale carrying on the rebuilding tho. Oh and I meant Al would have to be a center on his team or on the WC all star team if he made it. He can play center and pf but myself, I'd use him at center. He has great offensive rebounding.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Owner Glen Taylor said the Wolves will likely wait until the team returns from training camp in Europe to get serious in talks to sign forward Al Jefferson to a contract extension.
> 
> The Wolves have until Oct. 31 to get that done. If Jefferson is not signed by then, he can't sign until after the season, when he would be a restricted free agent


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._talks_to_begin_after_european_training_camp/


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I've said a million times that there is no justifiable reason why Jefferson shouldn't play center this year, with Smith as the starting PF. That's your best big lineup. Use it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> I've said a million times that there is no justifiable reason why Jefferson shouldn't play center this year, with Smith as the starting PF. That's your best big lineup. Use it.


Im all for giving those 2 as much time on the court together as possible.
we need to get rid of blount and try to get a young center (actual center) to build with these guys.

i dont think smith will be starting though


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=288545


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

What's with this dude's work on the boards during the preseason? I haven't gotten a chance to watch the games. Is he really bullying people around that much? These are big numbers even for preseason.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Monster night against Indiana tonight. Sick numbers


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He's looking awesome, and it seems Theo is his new sidekick. I expect many broken hands when players are going for the rim.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Monster night against Indiana tonight. Sick numbers


Yeah, but he's been putting crazy numbers of rebounds all preseason long.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Probably the single player on this team who we can be pretty sure of what we're getting night in night out, production


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Avalanche, it was no different with KG last year


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We traded KG for Al Jefferson and guys. Al Jefferson is expected to replace KG as the top contributor. However, in his NBA player profile, there's a picture - yep, there's a part of KG.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jefferson is a beast, the Wolves couldn't have done much better in getting equitable returns for KG. Just picked this guy up in my fantasy league, he's gonna have a monster year.


----------

